# '07 Opal w/ SRAM Force, Zipp 404s



## jsa310 (Sep 5, 2006)

After a professional fit I got the news that my S Works Gerolsteiner was too big. So, I decided to make the leap and build a new Opal.... Today after 38 miles that felt like 10, the first ride was amazing.... This is the fastest bike I've ever ridden, and I've owned/ridden quite a few.... And the SRAM group is incredible.... No more Shimano for me....


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful machine! Enjoy your saddle time.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

sweet. Have you weighed it? Weigh it with and without pedals and let us know...if you don't mind...

Nice ride...I have the 06 Orca in Dura Ace and blue/black...


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

beautiful bike! I have the '06 w/ full DA and ksyrium sl's. What about the sram did you like better than shimano?


----------



## jsa310 (Sep 5, 2006)

meathead said:


> What about the sram did you like better than shimano?


- The feel of the hoods is more comfortable
- The brake control is MUCH better
- 11/26 cassette. This ratio has turned out to be perfect for the ridding I do
- It's different
- It's pretty
- It's carbon
- SRAM has basically out shimano'd shimano. During the build the group went together just as easy with a few things being better..... 

I will ride SRAM from here on out....


----------



## jsa310 (Sep 5, 2006)

orcanova said:


> sweet. Have you weighed it? Weigh it with and without pedals and let us know...if you don't mind...



I didn't bother weighing it after the build... and now it's all suited up for ridding.... 

I'm sure it will get down as light as any other top carbon frame.... It's more about the components and wheels.... The 404 clincher/tire setup isn't the lightest... not nearly as light as say a 303 tubular which can come in up to 2 lbs lighter.... 

I have no doubt that I could bring the bike down to 14.5 lbs with a set of tubulars though....


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

"- The feel of the hoods is more comfortable
- The brake control is MUCH better
- 11/26 cassette. This ratio has turned out to be perfect for the ridding I do
- It's different
- It's pretty
- It's carbon
- SRAM has basically out shimano'd shimano. During the build the group went together just as easy with a few things being better..... 

I will ride SRAM from here on out.... "


Awesome, glad to hear you are so happy with the setup! Different, pretty and carbon don't sway me, I'm partial to...or at least not offended by the aesthetics of the shimano group. It is, however, interesting to hear you say that the hoods are more comfortable, and it is especially interesting to hear that you feel the brake controll is better with sram. The brakes are something that I admired about the group when checking it out, both aesthetically and in terms of performance. If you think of it, I'd be curious to hear your thoughts a few hundred miles down the road. Again, beautiful bike! Enjoy!!


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Great Looking bike! Hope you have many long hard rides on it. I almost got the SRAM groupo but I seem to remember that there is no trim function on the front derailuer.Is this true? If so how do you manage to use all 20 gears like I can with my ULT 10 speed set up?.


----------



## jsa310 (Sep 5, 2006)

rollinrob said:


> Great Looking bike! Hope you have many long hard rides on it. I almost got the SRAM groupo but I seem to remember that there is no trim function on the front derailuer.Is this true? If so how do you manage to use all 20 gears like I can with my ULT 10 speed set up?.


Are you talking about trim for the front derailleur? If so, I'm not sure... but I've been in 53/26 and 39/11 with no chain rub....


----------



## jsa310 (Sep 5, 2006)

meathead said:


> I'd be curious to hear your thoughts a few hundred miles down the road.


Done. Everything still the same. Love it. 

I don't think SRAM expects everyone to just switch or sway. What they have done is evened the playing field, which is great. I road Dura Ace for the past 2 years and enjoyed it a lot.... but I enjoy the SRAM more....


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

jsa310 said:


> Originally Posted by meathead
> I'd be curious to hear your thoughts a few hundred miles down the road.
> 
> 
> ...


You got on the bike for the first time 2 days ago (according to your op)...and on that day did 38 miles...and between then and now you have completed "a few hundred miles"???


----------



## jsa310 (Sep 5, 2006)

meathead said:


> You got on the bike for the first time 2 days ago (according to your op)...and on that day did 38 miles...and between then and now you have completed "a few hundred miles"???


Why is that so hard for you to believe?


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

362 miles in 32 hours? Quite the training program you must be on...271.5 miles a day. Can't wait to watch you in le tour next year. 

haha, Maybe I should re-phrase. 

I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the sram group a month or so down the road. (at your current training load, you should have almost 8,500 miles in by then )


----------



## jsa310 (Sep 5, 2006)

meathead said:


> 362 miles in 32 hours? Quite the training program you must be on...271.5 miles a day. Can't wait to watch you in le tour next year.
> 
> haha, Maybe I should re-phrase.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the sram group a month or so down the road. (at your current training load, you should have almost 8,500 miles in by then )



Is this one of those who's bigger contests, "meathead?" 

FYI, 

Monday - 38 miles (Just to spin the legs and get accustomed to the bike)
Tuesday - 112 miles
Wednesday - 128 miles 

Total 278 miles. I would say that's enough to know weather or not the SRAM performs like it should wouldn't you? 

Please stick with your Shimano. And have a nice day.


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

jsa310 said:


> Is this one of those who's bigger contests, "meathead?"
> 
> FYI,
> 
> ...



no...it isn't (i'm quite certain I'm bigger ) and a contest would require me competing against you...which I have not. 

278 miles is almost enough to break in the cables. I most likely will stick with the shimano, but as I said I did like the braking qualities of the sram. I had wanted to hear your opinion of it's performance after you had been on the bike for a while, especially considering you are using it on a frame very similar to mine. If you don't want to give it that's your perogative. 3 rides/3 days of riding is, imho, not enough to gauge the performance of a group. Glad to hear you are enjoying the new sled so much. bye


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

Does it bother you at all when you are in the smallest gear on the cassette (26) and try to upshift it downshifts? I read this was a big complaint.


----------



## jsa310 (Sep 5, 2006)

b987654 said:


> Does it bother you at all when you are in the smallest gear on the cassette (26) and try to upshift it downshifts? I read this was a big complaint.



I haven't had that issue... When I'm in the 26 and I try to downshift it just clicks, but it doesn't go up a gear.... Whoever is having that problem is pushing the lever over 1 click instead of 2 clicks to downshift.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Sram Force Trim*



rollinrob said:


> Great Looking bike! Hope you have many long hard rides on it. I almost got the SRAM groupo but I seem to remember that there is no trim function on the front derailuer.Is this true? If so how do you manage to use all 20 gears like I can with my ULT 10 speed set up?.



I ride a Force compact 34 - 50 crankset with an 11-26 rear cassette. On the Force front derailleur, Sram has engineered an indexed trim setting for the small chainring. There is not an indexed setting for the big ring, since the chainline should be clear for all cogs. I find that when I shift to the big ring, the front derailleur stops slightly to the left for adequate clearance. If I shift the rear to the smallest outside cog, I'm still able to move the front cage over slightly by a gentle push on the shift lever. It's not an indexed trim, but it works just fine. 

My one issue has been with the Force brakes. The "toeing" is off, causing loud screeching. I sanded my new pads, but that did not make it go away. I'm somewhat hesitant to put them in the vice and bend the arms, but it may come to that.


----------

